
Refactoring in Node.js: Moving on from callbacks using async/await - nspragg
https://refactoringbyexample.com/2018/03/moving-on-from-callbacks/
======
ehsanziya
Very good demonstration of using async/await to reduce the complexity that
callbacks add. In my experience, Promises without async/await did not solve a
lot of problems that callbacks had. But with async/await we can write code
that is easier to follow and reason about.

